# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Copris hispanus o escarabajo rinoceronte.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas esta vez os subo un Copris hispanus o escarabajo rinoceronte que he recogido ahogado en un aljibe, como su nombre indica tiene un cierto parecido morfológico con dicho animal, su armadura y el cuerno que sobresale de su cabeza. El cuerno lo utilizan tanto para escarbar o luchar con otros machos de la especie.








Los adultos se alimentan de la savia de los árboles, mientras que las larvas  se nutren de la madera en descomposición y restos vegetales.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

